# raw egg



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

I want to start feeding trane raw egg. I was just wondering how to go about it?


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

i usually partially cook it then mix it up with my dogs food......poached is the best way to go in my opinion. but i dont know jack about raw food diets


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

hmm maybe ill try that but i wonder if there is a difference in the benifits from it????


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

i crush up shell and inner's and mix it in with Nismo food every morning for breakfast.


----------



## purplestars21 (Dec 25, 2008)

it works for my dog shes very ripped with bright gorgeous green eyes


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

I just crack an egg over the dogs kibble shell and all I also mix some olive oil and apple cider vinegar in as well .... I started with raw eggs last month it does wonder's for the skin and coat


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

what does the acv do?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

NIKKI said:


> what does the acv do?


Here you Go Niki 

Ten Good Reasons to Give Your Pet Apple Cider Vinegar


----------



## PeanutsMommy (Sep 21, 2008)

I gave Peanut an egg and it made him have the WORST gas. I thought he had an accident in the house...never found any poo just turned out he farted..found out later about it when he was near me i heard him fart and the same smell. Egg makes a stinky Peanut


----------



## Ilovepits2 (Jan 10, 2009)

I cook eggs for my babies everyday...but I also give them raw eggs over their dry food...
My husband says he is neglected


----------



## bahamutt99 (May 14, 2008)

I've always heard that too many raw eggs can lead to some kind of deficiency, although I always manage to forget what. (Biotin, maybe?) Plus they're very fatty, so if they aren't really needed, you're dumping a lot of calories in your dog. Moderation is key. I give raw eggs once in a while, usually mixed in with the kibble on a workout day. IMO, extra virgin olive oil is a better source of healthy fats. But again, that's JMO.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

bahamutt99 said:


> I've always heard that too many raw eggs can lead to some kind of deficiency, although I always manage to forget what. (Biotin, maybe?) Plus they're very fatty, so if they aren't really needed, you're dumping a lot of calories in your dog. Moderation is key. I give raw eggs once in a while, usually mixed in with the kibble on a workout day. IMO, extra virgin olive oil is a better source of healthy fats. But again, that's JMO.


Correct too much egg *whites* can cause a biotin deficiancy, but if you use an egg seperator and just feed the yolk or partially cook (soft boil) the egg it breaks down the advidin which is the cause of the biotin problem...

I also wash and save all my (free range, organic) egg shells and when I have a lot a crush them up into a fine dust, this make a perfect *FREE* calcium powder supplement!


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> I just crack an egg over the dogs kibble shell and all I also mix some olive oil and apple cider vinegar in as well .... I started with raw eggs last month it does wonder's for the skin and coat


How much and how often do you give the ACV?


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Roxy_Nie said:


> How much and how often do you give the ACV?


I give 2 tablespoons daily


----------



## Roxy_Nie (Oct 10, 2008)

SadieBlues said:


> I give 2 tablespoons daily


I'd love to do that for both dogs. You think I would cut that in half for my shih tzu?


----------



## MY MIKADO (Apr 7, 2006)

My dogs eat eggs all the time in fact in the summer when the chicken are free range I have to fight the dogs for the eggs... they usually find them first. All of our dogs get eggs every day.


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

I have always given my dogs raw eggs. I usually crack them and give it to them over their kibble. Penny is allergic to eggs so she can't have any. She pukes everytime. Phoenix likes his right out of the shell. I just crack it and open it above his head he licks it all up. He loves it. Orion I have to put in his food. 

Why do you give the dogs the shell along with the rest of the egg. I would just think since we don't eat it the dogs don't need to eat it either. lol. I don't mean to sound all humanish about that. Just wondering.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

SadieBlues said:


> Here you Go Niki
> 
> Ten Good Reasons to Give Your Pet Apple Cider Vinegar


i also found this helpful. thanks for the great find.


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

apbtmom76 said:


> I have always given my dogs raw eggs. I usually crack them and give it to them over their kibble. Penny is allergic to eggs so she can't have any. She pukes everytime. Phoenix likes his right out of the shell. I just crack it and open it above his head he licks it all up. He loves it. Orion I have to put in his food.
> 
> Why do you give the dogs the shell along with the rest of the egg. I would just think since we don't eat it the dogs don't need to eat it either. lol. I don't mean to sound all humanish about that. Just wondering.


the shell is agreat source of calcium and protein


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

thanks Nizmo. Am not sure they would eat the shell but I will try it next time.


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

Sydney said:


> I also wash and save all my (free range, organic) egg shells and when I have a lot a crush them up into a fine dust, this make a perfect *FREE* calcium powder supplement!


Didn't know if you saw this post but it is a good way for the dog to be able to process the shells (in powdered form) and easier for them to eat, just mix into food they'll never know!


----------



## Sadie (Jun 18, 2008)

Nizmo357 said:


> i also found this helpful. thanks for the great find.


Your Welcome


----------



## Nizmo (Jan 15, 2009)

Sydney said:


> Didn't know if you saw this post but it is a good way for the dog to be able to process the shells (in powdered form) and easier for them to eat, just mix into food they'll never know!


how do you go about crushing the shells into powder?
like old fashion bowl and rock? lol


----------



## Ncprisonguard (Jan 19, 2009)

I also do the raw egg usually once a week or at a couple of times a month... I just crack the egg over the kibble and drop the shell and all right in there.. they love it and its good for their coats.


----------



## NIKKI (Nov 3, 2008)

:thumbsup: thanks for all the great info!!!


----------



## apbtmom76 (Nov 4, 2008)

ok so after I read this yesterday the b/f and I gave Phoenix a raw egg, shell and all. He took it out in to the backyard and played with it for a bit then he cracked it opena dn ate the inside first then he actually ate the shell.  I know this may seem stupid but I didn't think he would. I'll post the pics later when I get them downloaded to photbucket. It was rather funny to watch.


----------



## Donte (Nov 17, 2008)

what about Grizzly Salmon Oil?


----------



## KingMaine727 (Jan 27, 2009)

Sydney said:


> Didn't know if you saw this post but it is a good way for the dog to be able to process the shells (in powdered form) and easier for them to eat, just mix into food they'll never know!


How do u put the shells in the food? U crush the shells down in to itty bitty pieces?


----------



## Sydney (Aug 14, 2007)

I do...big pieces dont get broken down they just come out the other end


----------



## KING KONG (Jan 30, 2009)

i just wash the egg first (salmonella is usually outside the shell) and then crack it into his dog food , shell and all. My boy loves it.


----------



## KING KONG (Jan 30, 2009)

Both my dogs actually


----------



## KingMaine727 (Jan 27, 2009)

thank you guys/gals


----------

